# What alevin ?



## fdy974 (2 mo ago)

Do you think it's a poropanchax normani ? Kind of killi.

Thx guys


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome, It's really hard to tell.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

So tiny it is hard to tell.
Welcome to the forum.
Are those baby cory's on the bottom, darn adorable, you can see their stomachs.


----------



## fdy974 (2 mo ago)

Hi ! No they are bby Pelvicachromis pulcher
Cure af


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

fdy974 said:


> Hi ! No they are bby Pelvicachromis pulcher
> Cure af


OoooooH, one of my very favorite fish. So cool


----------

